# Ride difference in FreightLiner Chassis and Ford Chassis



## BonettaSmith (Nov 30, 2012)

Thinking about purchasing Class A and would like to know opinions on the ride of the different chassis.  Possibly a 30' with a couple slides.  Haven't really settled on any floor plan but that should not make much difference in the ride.  We have a 32' pull but the work involved in set up is not what we want.  Our thoughts are that with auto levelers etc.  and not having the extended length with the extra long truck to pull it would be nice.  Appreciate any thoughts suggestions or ideas you may have.  Negative and positive will be appreciated


----------



## LEN (Nov 30, 2012)

If you are set on the 30' I would stay with a gas rig. They are setup better for that length than a diesel. Now if you go to 36 or better no question the diesel would be better ride and handling. As far as length goes I don't see a lot of difference in handling between a 32 and a 38 is not much to get used to. As to parking in a CG, state CG's have a 30 limit once in a while, while private can most of the time accommodate about any length. That said I have been in a lot of State CG's that can take the 45' and still say 30' they lie or don't update.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 30, 2012)

Bonenatta I haVE A 03 36' SOUTHWIND,with 3 slides hydraulic levers. It is easy to set up and break down. If interrested PM and we will chat.


----------



## vanole (Nov 30, 2012)

Both Len and Hollis are spot on concerning the info they posted.

Like Len mentioned in the length you are looking at gas M/H would be the way to go.  Concerning the ride wheel base plays an important role in your ride also.  The longer the better.  I've shoe horned my 43' into a couple of state campgrounds with no issues.  

You are correct concerning floorplan not affecting the ride but it will make or break your long term happiness with your unit.  Research the floorplan until you are blue in the face and then see what chassis and engines are available and test drive the engine and chassis variants if they exist.


----------

